

Create Instant Markdown Pages with Folderol MD - jprichter
http://folderolmd.appspot.com/folderol/10001

======
pseingatl
What happens to the pages? I input text, click on publish and the text boxes
are cleared.

~~~
jprichter
No unicode support yet (thought of that right after clicking the submit
button) so that could be what you're experiencing. Also, let me know if you
see the recaptcha. Some browser extensions block them out.

Otherwise, email me with whatever details you can offer [jprichter at gmail].
I'd be happy to figure this out.

